# Pass the PE --> Look for a new job??



## dkent (Jun 11, 2007)

I was just curious if anyone else will be looking for a new job once they pass the PE?

D


----------



## maryannette (Jun 11, 2007)

dkent said:


> I was just curious if anyone else will be looking for a new job once they pass the PE?
> D


Absolutely!!!!


----------



## DVINNY (Jun 11, 2007)

I think that it crosses the mind of every new PE, and the new license and status can really give the employee leverage in the process.

I think it depends on each individual situation whether it is the thing to do or not


----------



## lev280 (Jun 11, 2007)

Since I frequent the Yahoo' TexasPE forum as well. I have started receving solicitations from the head hunters... I guess that's part of the anxiety factor as well for me.



dkent said:


> I was just curious if anyone else will be looking for a new job once they pass the PE?
> D


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2007)

In my most humble of experiences, I have found that people who pass the exam typically take 4-6 months to make any decision about searching for a new job. In that period, one has the ability to:

1. Acclimate yourself to any new responsibiilties

2. See if your employer offers a promotion and/or pay raise

3. Get the word on the street that you are newly licensed

4. Scout out any other job oppurtunities

5. Reflect on what you want to do with life now that you have achieved an incredible credential

My list is not exhaustive, but certainly gives you an idea of the range of 'thoughts' one experiences after becoming licensed. Looking for another job usually is a consequence of the list. bump

JR


----------



## LXZ (Jun 11, 2007)

dkent said:


> I was just curious if anyone else will be looking for a new job once they pass the PE?
> D


I am not going to look for a new job if I get a decent pay raise after licensed.


----------



## dkent (Jun 11, 2007)

My feeling:

...and if I don't get a decent pay raise, I'm going to give myself a raise by getting a new job. With that said, I know I won't be getting a raise.



LXZ said:


> I am not going to look for a new job if I get a decent pay raise after licensed.


----------



## edd189 (Jun 11, 2007)

> Since I frequent the Yahoo' TexasPE forum as well. I have started receving solicitations from the head hunters... I guess that's part of the anxiety factor as well for me.


Me too. Does anyone actually use these guys?


----------



## ktulu (Jun 11, 2007)

I just started a new job making more than I did, waiting on results now, and will get a small raise when I pass...small due to the fact that the company is about three months old and has two full-time employess...

ktulu


----------



## lev280 (Jun 11, 2007)

I don't know about individual head hunters but in general I know a few people who found new jobs through head hunters. Most good HH are basically ex employees of large firms and do this after retirement to earn extra income.



edd189 said:


> Me too. Does anyone actually use these guys?


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 11, 2007)

lev280 said:


> I don't know about individual head hunters but in general I know a few people who found new jobs through head hunters. Most good HH are basically ex employees of large firms and do this after retirement to earn extra income.



My husband starts a new job next week. A head hunter emailed out of nowhere with the position. The HH worked in the HR department for the company for many years before venturing out to be a HH. Apprently does a lot of recruiting for the his old company. If you are good you could stand to make a lot money...


----------



## ALBin517 (Jun 11, 2007)

dkent said:


> I was just curious if anyone else will be looking for a new job once they pass the PE?
> D



If I saw PEs getting $20k per year more than what I'm getting, I would have applications typed, stamped and ready to go. But the job market here is in the [email protected] and nobody is hiring. So I will take awhile and weigh my options.

FYI - my present job is union and a license gets me a raise of $1000 per year, per contract.


----------



## lev280 (Jun 11, 2007)

ALBin517 said:


> If I saw PEs getting $20k per year more than what I'm getting, I would have applications typed, stamped and ready to go. But the job market here is in the [email protected] and nobody is hiring. So I will take awhile and weigh my options.
> FYI - my present job is union and a license gets me a raise of $1000 per year, per contract.


You need to move somewhere else. TX has a pretty hot market for CEs right now. If you happen to have Geometric Design experience, you will sell like a "hot cake".


----------



## lev280 (Jun 11, 2007)

I would be more interested in finding a job where you do less and make more! bump



dkent said:


> I was just curious if anyone else will be looking for a new job once they pass the PE?
> D


----------



## HiVolts (Jun 12, 2007)

Well put jregieng, that seems to be the trend where I work. In fact, us EIT's put dibs in on the window offices that we know will be opening shortly after positive exam results!


----------



## BORICUAZO (Jun 12, 2007)

dkent said:


> I was just curious if anyone else will be looking for a new job once they pass the PE?
> D


I am ready to look for new jobs as soon as get my PASS letter. People will look at you with respect with your new standing as a PE (at least in process). It also depends on your actual salary. Right now i am in $30K/yr. Looking for no less than $45K after PASS letter received.

C.M. (Puerto Rico, PR)

B) :mail-296:


----------



## jfusilloPE (Jun 12, 2007)

I began to start researching the job market a month or so before I received my pass letter. I used a head hunter that I really didn't know, but "offers" were pouring in from recruiters as soon as I put my name on monster with the "P.E." it.

As most of you know, I relocated from Ohio to Florida (and the pay increase was substantial). I did, in fact, make this move through a corporate recruiter with whom I built a four year relationship with.

He is an excellent recruiter, and he has a vast network of contacts. If anyone is interested in speaking with him, you can PM me and I will give you his info.

Most head hunters see us as a cash cow, considering they make about a 30% commission on our placement. Some that I spoke with were not very astute in the area of water/wastewater, they were just trying to make a buck.

I am not trying to make this sound like a sales pitch, but I do have first hand knowledge of well the recruiter I worked with worked out for me (and he drops me a line every noe\w and again to see how it is going).

Just my 2-cents.


----------



## BigBen (Jun 13, 2007)

dkent said:


> I was just curious if anyone else will be looking for a new job once they pass the PE?
> D


I may find myself in that boat. I really like where I am, but they don't even seem to be too excited about the prospect of a pay increase for the PE.

I'll probably be one of those people who wait a few months and then decide what (if any) changes are to be made.


----------



## lev280 (Jun 13, 2007)

Although I don't know the local PR market for CEs. I just feel that $30k/yr is pure abuse. We have a lot of engineers from PR working here in TX.



IndependencePR said:


> I am ready to look for new jobs as soon as get my PASS letter. People will look at you with respect with your new standing as a PE (at least in process). It also depends on your actual salary. Right now i am in $30K/yr. Looking for no less than $45K after PASS letter received.
> C.M. (Puerto Rico, PR)
> 
> lusone:


----------



## WR/ENV_Instructor (Jun 14, 2007)

No new job and no expected bonus or raise. Really taking it to open doors in future if needed.


----------



## ccollet (Jun 14, 2007)

the prospect of a new job is what gave me motication to start the process of taking the EIT/FE and the PE


----------



## Monroe (Jun 14, 2007)

I didn't take the PE with the intentions of getting a new job. I took the PE to advance my career. Now if something comes along that I can't refuse due to passing the PE, then it will definitely be taken into serious consideration. :multiplespotting: :multiplespotting:


----------



## fredstr01 (Jun 14, 2007)

In the muni world you've got to have the PE to advance...unless you want to take the management path. If I'm successful, I'll be happy with the advancement w/in the engr job family.

Now if we can get some results, feels like :multiplespotting:


----------

